# Shower P Trap clearance



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you made any progress on this? I'm working on the same thing in my basement. I ahve the toilet all hooked up now it's onto the shower and was wondering what you did to raise the shower base. 2x6 on it's side, then a 3/4 plywood? Was it enough for the trap & drain? How far away was the unit from the shower?

Any info/experience you had would help me out.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

gilbo125 said:


> How far away was the unit from the shower?


No farther than the required pitch (1/4" /lf?) will allow.
The pedestal is then made high enough to accommodate.

hth


----------



## mrkestrel (Jan 28, 2012)

Working on the same type of project, using neoangle shower. Does anyone have photos of their finished risers?


----------



## rapatner073 (Jan 22, 2013)

*saniflo saniplus ptrap clearance*

Im working the same project. Has anyone made any progress on this topic? Any pics?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

on the ones i have seen installed i think they had to chip a little spot out of the concrete for the trap to sit in for the shower


----------



## mrkestrel (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got photos of my project I can email, don't think I can post here, worked great!! Made a riser of 2x6 presure treated & 3/4" plywood. Also chiseled some concrete to make ample room for the P-Trap. I also extended the thru wall pipe (factory told me not to do it) so I could got place pump on opposite side of stud & block walls, after a year still no issues with flushing.


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

Wound up doing Dri Core flooring,then a 2 by 6 on edge framing,then a 3/4 inch Advantech board as a final footing for the shower base.
Had about 1/2 clearance for the trap,no chipping involved.
About 6 3/4 inch rise on shower stair with finished floor in.
Bonus,able to dovetail a drain for a new utility sink into shower drain going into the Saniflo pump,with bathroom sink going into the other side of the pump,and toilet going into the front of the pump casing.


----------



## plod (Jan 7, 2015)

Folks - about to start work on something similar, but trying to figure this exact issue out. If indeed one can fit a p-trap under 2x6" framing, my question then is, what shower base have you found works? Most shower bases (pre-fab or custom) will have a curb of 2-4", but this then brings the total step-up height to get into the shower to 8" minimum (above the 7x11 step standard and won't meet code). Any thoughts on what shower bases might be suitable here to avoid having to put in a step before entering the shower?
thanks

ben, NY


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

sounds easier to just cut the concrete and end up not having a framed step-up. maybe 2x6 the whole basement, this way there is no step up?


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

plod said:


> Folks - about to start work on something similar, but trying to figure this exact issue out. If indeed one can fit a p-trap under 2x6" framing, my question then is, what shower base have you found works? Most shower bases (pre-fab or custom) will have a curb of 2-4", but this then brings the total step-up height to get into the shower to 8" minimum (above the 7x11 step standard and won't meet code). Any thoughts on what shower bases might be suitable here to avoid having to put in a step before entering the shower?
> thanks
> 
> ben, NY


 I built frame for shower 11 inches wider to accomodate a step,so you would step,then go over threshhold and into shower.
A grab bar on adjacent wall will keep anyone from slipping while on step.
I have 2 showers and 2 shower/tub combos in my house,by far the most popular bathroom is the step up/saniflo.
This is mostly due to its location in the Man Cave,which my wife graciuosly allowed me to decorate,think velvet Elvis with a craps table layout on wall,real classy like.


----------



## plod (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy responses...

I'll take another look and see if i can't fit space for an external step, or perhaps take a closer look at chiseling out an inch of slab to fit the p-trap into and see if i can't get it down to 7-7.5"..

Out of curiosity, sping3100, did you then use a pre-fab base or lay one..?

Thinking of trying the kbrs or schluter system, but don't have any experience with either..

I'll have to work on the decorating permissions 

b.


----------



## spring3100 (May 6, 2011)

plod said:


> Thanks for the speedy responses...
> 
> I'll take another look and see if i can't fit space for an external step, or perhaps take a closer look at chiseling out an inch of slab to fit the p-trap into and see if i can't get it down to 7-7.5"..
> 
> ...


 I put an American Standard shower base in.
I have tile in 2 bathrooms and hate cleaning it,so it was fibyglass for me!
Regarding as to why I opted not to cut into basement floor
1) No matter how much water that you use,some concrete dust is gonna fly,and it took an extensive lobbying effort on my part to get high command (my wife),to sign off on a bathroom downstairs,her only request was the construction not extend into the rest of the house.
2) I watched my house be constructed and ensured a vapor barrier was installed under the foundation,I didn't want to break it.
As it has been a few years since this was done,and my basement is stil dry,I believe the correct decision was made.


----------



## plod (Jan 7, 2015)

concrete_joe said:


> sounds easier to just cut the concrete and end up not having a framed step-up. maybe 2x6 the whole basement, this way there is no step up?


Thanks - not a bad idea, but the whole basement is already finished.. 
Not mad on the idea of such a step up but after an exhaustive search i cannot find or think up any particular config of elevated base without step that would allow a saniflo system to be used (without cutting concrete), and meeting code (but primarily not tripping people up!).

I suspect a shower, elevated (within code) but without threshold, wouldn't meet code for obvious reasons, so that idea is out also..


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

plod said:


> Thanks - not a bad idea, but the whole basement is already finished..
> Not mad on the idea of such a step up but after an exhaustive search i cannot find or think up any particular config of elevated base without step that would allow a saniflo system to be used (without cutting concrete), and meeting code (but primarily not tripping people up!).
> 
> I suspect a shower, elevated (within code) but without threshold, wouldn't meet code for obvious reasons, so that idea is out also..



can you list the pros & cons for cutting concrete vs 2x6 build up, along with associated costs. be sure to rank each item so that the total score has meaning, as example, the step-up look has aesthetic of -1, while the nice clean look of cutting the concrete has aesthetic of +5, ......... the step up is a -1 while the no-step is say +3, etc.

i suspect you'll find cutting the concrete will be the winner, just seems like you are having time consuming debate just finding the non-concrete options, etc.....


----------



## plod (Jan 7, 2015)

Good suggestion.. And perhaps that's true re debate... I laid it out to scale and further more that step up will consume some significant portion of this tiny bathroom... So perhaps concrete cutting is the way forward - definitely better on the final aesthetics for sure. I guess I'm hesitant add I've not done it before, to that extent any way... Thanks for your thoughts.


----------

